# Herp Nursery II Incubator



## bruce_angie (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought Herp II incubator today second hand, it doesnt have a manual with it, how long does it take to get up to 30c, as it only seems to be going up 1 deg every hour, is this normal?​


----------



## TYPHOON (Dec 3, 2009)

bruce_angie said:


> I bought Herp II incubator today second hand, it doesnt have a manual with it, how long does it take to get up to 30c, as it only seems to be going up 1 deg every hour, is this normal?​


Angie

You were aware it was advertised as *salvage/repairable* ? For the very fact we couldnt get it to go upto 30oC ? Ive just been looking on Google for Instructions but cant find any technical Instructions:bash:

Regards Mick: victory:


----------



## bruce_angie (Mar 12, 2009)

yes I know it was salvage repairable Im not complaining, was just wondering how long one would normally take to warm up as I have never had one before and couldnt find any instructions on net, before a friend who can look at it for me took it all apart. I am more than happy with my purchase, thank you


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

i have 2 and they didnt really come with much instruction, do you have the car lead that it comes with as you could try it from a 12v source, its a standard 8 lead.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*herp11*

I bought one second hand year or two ago!, it was a few months before breeding time but i never tried it at first, and when i did try it it wouldnt get up to temp at all, the light and fan worked but no matter what i did it didnt warm up at all,
to be honest i should have just stuck to the hovabator and the homemade one i`d used for years,
if you find out that it can be repaired i would be interested in knowing how,
good luck.

by the way it came with intructions and they were no help.


----------



## TYPHOON (Dec 3, 2009)

tonkaz0 said:


> I bought one second hand year or two ago!, it was a few months before breeding time but i never tried it at first, and when i did try it it wouldnt get up to temp at all, the light and fan worked but no matter what i did it didnt warm up at all,
> to be honest i should have just stuck to the hovabator and the homemade one i`d used for years,
> if you find out that it can be repaired i would be interested in knowing how,
> good luck.
> ...


We found the Instructions and car adaptor too. It was the same for us, it just wouldnt come up to temp? The other one we had worked brilliant and remained on the whole of last year with a 100% success rate with Beardies and Leos. Im thinking its something to do with the thermostat or fans? The Instructions are vague and would be better use as liner for the cat litter tray:lol2:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yea the fan workes a treat, but like you say it could be the themostat, or even the heater, you dont really need the instuctions because its not rocket science really! but you still try all sorts to get it working, my mates an electrician that works with air condictioning units, i`ll let him take it apart and have a play with it , if he fixes it i`ll put it for sale on here:2thumb:.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Just encountered the same problem on one i got a couple of years back but never used until today. Tried blowing a hair dryer on the thermistor which appears to work as the front facing temperature gauge goes up. the from this goes back to a small plug on the circuit board. Alongside is another small plug which if removed stops the fan working. Would seem to me that their is a switching problem in one of the circuit board components which causes the fan to be switched on all the time while the heating device is permanently switched off. I reckon for somebody who is a whizz with electronics they would probably be able to sort it out pretty quickly if the parts were available. In fact probably a nice little earner if someone took it up. Back to the Hovabator


----------

